# Sailing with a dog?



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anybody sail with a dog on board? Yesterday we had a break in the weather and I took my dog out for a sail! He did okay on the boat but I was interested to see how many others sail with their dog's.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

We have a Maltese who has lived on the boat most of her life. She has made 6 or seven passages to and from the Caribbean. She was trained to use "puppy pads" since she was a puppy. It is funny watching her get her sea legs. She was the first Cruising Rally Association Salty Dog dog


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

*We sail with our dog all the time*

We have a Aussie Cattle dog mix that we take all the time. Here are some pics on our boat and a friends boat.

I highly recommend getting a life jacket. A good one with more then just the straps on the bottom. If the dog goes over, then the handle on the top is a big help in getting them back on board.

Plus, when you attach a leash (like you did in the photo) you can attach it to the jacket and not the collar. That way you don't strangle the dog if it goes over.

Good luck.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

speciald said:


> It is funny watching her get her sea legs.


It is funny. Our dog hates the wake from power boats and when she hears a power boat coming, she sprawls out to get ready for the wake.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure my dog is a better swimmer than I am. We both spend plenty of days at the beach, but my wife really thinks he needs a life vest so that will happen soon I am sure. Right now he is still young but I would like to be able to take him out some, so it is good to know that you guys have adventurous pets. I am pretty sure that dogs cant be at catalina island because of past disease issues, and that is our only cursing destination. He can handle a few hours out so that is good enough. What brand dog life vest do you use? Thanks.

John


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

YeahJohn said:


> I am pretty sure my dog is a better swimmer than I am. We both spend plenty of days at the beach, but my wife really thinks he needs a life vest so that will happen soon I am sure. Right now he is still young but I would like to be able to take him out some, so it is good to know that you guys have adventurous pets. I am pretty sure that dogs cant be at catalina island because of past disease issues, and that is our only cursing destination. He can handle a few hours out so that is good enough. What brand dog life vest do you use? Thanks.
> 
> John


The life vest does make it easier to get them onboard for when/if they fall over. My dog was accidentally knocked into the water a time or two by people.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Dog Life Vest*



YeahJohn said:


> I am pretty sure my dog is a better swimmer than I am.


The life vest isn't because of the dogs lack of swimming ability. It is mainly to get the dog back on the boat. Try lifting a dog over the gunwales.

I am not sure on the brand we currently have, but don't get the westmarine ones. I'll look at the brand when I am home.


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

Many years ago we took our Great Dane to Catalina. He did not like the trip over but loved wandering around the city of Avalon (on the leash).
The Two Harbors website say this about dogs:

Dogs
Dogs must be leashed at all times. Always clean up after your pet. Free refuse bags are available at the end of the pier. Do not tie dogs to patio, walkways or other places, or leave them unattended. The Catalina fox population is still recovering from an outbreak of canine distemper virus. Prior to coming ashore, please make sure your pets have all their current shots, including the distemper vaccination. 

You should not have a problem there if you follow the rules.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks. That helps a bunch. I am not sure if our dog could handle the trip over... the night on the boat... and the trip back... Good to know regardless. Thanks glassdad.


----------



## teddier1 (Apr 8, 2008)

We have a pug, chinese crested, brussel griffon mix. I wish I knew how to post a picture, because it is ugly. You can go to Flash Intro Page to see his web site. He has sailed with us all his life and loves the boat. He also hates powerboats and the louder they are the more he barks. He jumped off a dock last year and my wife who can not swim, jumped in after him. Not a smart move but I managed to save her after I got the dog out. Anyway our experience is that if you start them young they are right at home on a boat.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

teddier1 said:


> Not a smart move but I managed to save her after I got the dog out.


First save the dog, then your wife. Haha! :laugher


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Most dogs are pretty adaptable to sailing. Everyone worries about then suffering if they don't get to shore twice a day, but in reality, when they have to go they'll find a place and go. Get a lifejacket that has wide chest and belly belts and a good strong handle on the top.


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Our PWD started sailing when she was 4 months old. No problem. The only time she got seasick was when we put her down below during a storm. A few things that we found to be a must: 
- a good life jacket, we use _Fido Float Life Jacket _and like it very much, it is easy and quick to put on, has two sets of handles to grab in case she goes in the drink and has mesh under the belly area to minimize the overheating in the summer;
- a cooling collar to keep her cool in the summer heat; and
- a good lifeline netting to keep her onboard.


----------



## mbrault (Dec 29, 2010)

Did lots of short (day) sails with a guide dog (for earing impaired people) with very positive experiences as a result. 

My ocean cruising was a very different story after bringing the same dog on a 8 days crossing from Bahamas to Newyork city. I planned all kinds of tricks to get the dog to do his things on the boat, but had not luck (or the wrong tricks). Result was a dog not urinating for 4 days and the same goes for the number 2s. Here is what I tried:

- Spraying cold water in sensitive area
- Brought green grass in a bag to immitate the smell of a nice lawn
- ... even brought another dog's urine smell to try to provoke natural competitive instinct. No luck.

I dont think I will do it again, but if I had to, I would probably train the dog months in advance to do his thing inside the cockpit. The CLICKING method is probably what I would use. Good luck


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*There's almost always been a dog onboard when we're sailing.*

For coastal sailing, we find them very adaptable. The younger you start the better but even an old dog can become comfortable sailing after getting them used to it.

For longer sails, it's nice to have an option to leave them onshore. Still we have done it. Some dogs are better at this than others in our experience.

Lately, our sailing dogs are getting smaller. Watching others, getting the dog from dinghy to deck can be a chore. Something easy should be worked out there. On the other hand, we had a springer that could easily leap from thwart to deck.

Your dog looks pretty comfortable onboard already.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

We have a 10 yr old Golden Retriever who loves the boat, sailing and even more so dinghy rides. We've taught her to "sit tight" when we're docking, tacking or doing anything else that requires her to be out of the way. While we have a vest for her (don't know the brand) we only put it on her when she goes swimming. Not that she's not a great swimmer, she is, but it allows her to float with us without wearing herself out. She's a great sailor and has only been seasick twice, both times in very rough seas. Loves her dinghy rides to shore to do her business or just for a tour of the area. She can hold her bladder for several hours without an issue. At the house she'll go all day without venturing out so we know she can do the same on the boat. We have an open style transom which is where she gets on and off from the dock with the aid of a ramp we purchased from one of the per store chains. I built a wood ramp with no skid for her to use on the last boat where she boarded via the side deck gate. By all means take you pup sailing. It will put a smile on his face, wear him out and bring a ton of pleasure to you as well.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

We have some cruising friends who wrote an excellent article for our website, The Frugal Mariner: Cruising with a Dog. Lots of good information.

Another cruising couple wrote an article which also may have applicable information also. Cruising with a Cat.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We have a pure bred mutt. He loves the boat and sailing. He really has no choice as we live aboard. His favorite activity though is visiting islands. He howls in the dinghy as we get closer to shore. He hates powerboats and usually barks if they come too close.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Tim. I love the displays, I must upgrade! Thanks for all of the great info on sailing with a dog. Please keep it coming. I liked the "stay put" command, keeping the dog out of the way in times of importance seems like a good thing to teach. Please keep the tips coming, and I will check out the fido float life jacket.


----------



## jfurlong (Apr 16, 2010)

My English Shepherd love being on the boat. My wife's dog on the other hand hates it. I can't tell if it's fear or motion sickness.


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

Another good reason for a lifejacket in bright colours is so that you easily see the dog when he/she falls over board.
We had a terrier with us on board for many years and he onlywanted to be with us and put up with a great deal.The look on his face when after a hurricane he had to pee in water upto his knees after the land vanished ,was a picture I will never forget. We had to have him put to sleep when he was 20 years old and now have another dog the same size .


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

Just a quick question ..I have a 100lb lab/newfoundlander. was considering taking him out for a sail this season and see how he would react. He is just a year old. being his size should I be concerned about damage to the fibreglass because of his nails?


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

We put a blanket down for our dog.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

*Dog's nails on gelcoat*



Rangernewell said:


> Just a quick question ..I have a 100lb lab/newfoundlander. was considering taking him out for a sail this season and see how he would react. He is just a year old. being his size should I be concerned about damage to the fibreglass because of his nails?


Two things to try. The first is to trim his nails about a week prior to the trip. The weeks time will give the nails a chance to have the rough edges buffed off from walkinh about the house, sidewalks, etc. The second is to move him to the low side prior to tacking. This way he's not trying to hang on for dear life and possibly scratching the teak or gel coat. It also keeps him out of the way and gives you one less thing to worry about.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

We trim our dogs nails with a dremel tool. Doesn't hurt the dog and leaves the nails without sharp points to cause any problems on the boat.


----------



## NateKing (Dec 28, 2010)

JKCatalina310 said:


> We trim our dogs nails with a dremel tool. Doesn't hurt the dog and leaves the nails without sharp points to cause any problems on the boat.


One of my buddies is a vet and says that dremel or some kind of a rotary grinding tool (they make special tools just for this purpose but they cost a fortune) is the only way to trim pets' nails.

I also love bigger dogs; my last dog was an English Mastiff that weighed in at over 200lbs. As I am still in the learning stages of sailing, but look to move aboard in 3 yrs, I have been shying away from getting another dog. Does anybody know of anyone that has lived aboard with a larger dog? Mastiffs are fairly lazy dogs, but may not really be suited for life on a boat.

Thanks!


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

To me it would be hard to live aboard with a Mastiff or something big like that. My last dog was a Rotty mix but only weighed about 85 pounds. We didn't have the boat then so I can't offer any real experience with bigger dogs. That would the largest I would consider. The big problem to me would be getting the dog into a dinghy to go ashore while cruising.

When my last dog passed away, I specifically wanted to get a smaller (not small) dog that was agile for getting around a boat. I went with a Aussie Cattle Dog mix and she is perfect size (about 35 pounds). She can run all around the boat and, if needed, I can lift her with one hand using the life jacket. Also, she eats a half cup of food twice a day. Much easier to provision for. 

I love dogs too much not to have one, but to me it made much more sense to go for something smaller (didn't want a little yippy drop kick dog). 

We are struggling with this decision again. We typically have two dogs but have not gotten another one since my wife's beagle passed away 3 years ago. One of the major factors is how we will fit on the boat with the second dog. Granted, that is a little less of a concern with the new boat. But that went into the decisions for the new boat too, a boat with a sugar scope swim platform became a must because of the dog(s).

There are lots of people at our dock with larger dogs (one Mastiff and lots of large Labs), but most of them are power boaters. 

Good luck


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input, very much appreciated


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

All this talk about dogs on a sailboat....looks like I have to make the attempt this summer. Already have the life jackets, just waiting for the right weather!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Maggie likes sailing and boats in general, but she does get a little nervous with large heel angles. Problem is she thinks she needs to get to the high side; I can't seem to convince her that she's better off on the low side where she has something to brace against. We haven't taken her on trips long enough to worry about intake/output.


----------



## teddier1 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Dog Nails*

For those of you asking about toenails and the deck- I have never seen a problem on the fiber but the dog destroy hard wood with his nails. I found a product called Soft Paws on the net and you basically glue a rubber fake nail over dogs nails. It is WONDERFUL! They last over a month and protect surfaces great. Take a look- they are really good stuff.


----------



## belliegirl2 (Sep 9, 2004)

*This thread about dogs should never be overlooked*

For info and just plain fun.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...67-cruising-bull-dogs.html?highlight=bull+dog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

belliegirl2 said:


> For info and just plain fun.
> 
> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...67-cruising-bull-dogs.html?highlight=bull+dog


evil...evil...evil... but funny.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

YeahJohn said:


> Does anybody sail with a dog on board? Yesterday we had a break in the weather and I took my dog out for a sail! He did okay on the boat but I was interested to see how many others sail with their dog's.


Twins ??? She's been on the boat for 3 seasons, every weekend out and a week long trip each summer.



















and Loves to swim ....


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

Id love to see if my pup would be comfortable ....love the idea of the soft nails,,,but i think that would only conciderabe if I was a liveaboard.....so I guess bear will just have to watch from the side line. He already destroyed the the new hardwood in the house ,,,,


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

We are the proud new owners of Granger, a rescued border collie mix. She's about 10 months old, has the smarts of a border collie, but she's more calm and relaxed than they tend to be. Vet says she's probably full size at 30 lbs. So she's not tiny, but still we can easily lift her.

Our big challenge will be teaching her to "go" on the boat. We tend to anchor our a lot, and are committed to patiently teaching her, so that dinghy rides and dog-friendly locations are not an absolute requirement. (Though we recognize she needs exercise too).

If anyone has any tips on this process, please send them along. In the meantime, I'll keep reading up on what others have done. We're hoping that although she's not a little puppy, she's still pretty young and will adapt. Here are a couple of pics of Granger....Thanks!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cute Dog Jojz...thr Border Collies are smart and very trainable.

I used to take my German Shorthaired Pointer Thor on the boat with me before he passed away. The trick with teaching him was to get him to go on a rubber mat. It was easily washed and sanitized. Be patient and reward....The thing with smart dogs is once they get it...and are rewarded and praised for the behavior they do it all the time usually.

Humans are harder to train.

Dave

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss161/chef2sail/Mystic Submarine/Picture103.jpg


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Cute Dog Jojz...thr Border Collies are smart and very trainable.
> 
> I used to take my German Shorthaired Pointer Thor on the boat with me before he passed away. The trick with teaching him was to get him to go on a rubber mat. It was easily washed and sanitized. Be patient and reward....The thing with smart dogs is once they get it...and are rewarded and praised for the behavior they do it all the time usually.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Great picture too. Did you just work with the mat on the boat? Or did you try to teach him to use it on shore first?
-J


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We did it at home on shore....got him used to it there. Was easier to know when he need to go or that he had to go. We just took out the mat on his evveryda outside walks...it has to be a fairly large size like 3X3 so he can hit it and get the idea. When he circled to go outside at first ( we walked him with it) we put it under his feet and kept him on it. This took major patience and many repetitions till he got the idea. Then we eventually left in inside the house.... and he went on it. Major praise then. 

You must be careful to make it a special mat..scent it with something so he doesnt just pick any mat and pee and crap on it. They are not that good at differentiating.

Always with positive praise for the right thing...no negatives for the wrong when trying to get the dog to understand where you want him to go. They always want to please.

Dave


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

A well trained dog is a joy offshore. There's no need to row a dog to shore if you've spent the time with training,- or maybe I've just been lucky! Luck or skill, Zorro does fine with no shore walk or mat or anything but the chance to pee off the stern.








Maybe we need to talk with your dog.








Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting thread, any of you cruising with dogs ever note any "sixth sense" behavior from your beloved companions while underway or at anchor? 

This thread has made me wonder if a dog onboard might aid in detecting danger (weather? Otherwise?) of any sort?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Our Schipperke, Zorro, does bark at other boats in the fog that we can only see on radar. It's up or down wind so it must be his sense of hearing, Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

CaptainForce said:


> Our Schipperke, Zorro, does bark at other boats in the fog that we can only see on radar. It's up or down wind so it must be his sense of hearing, Take care and joy, Aythya crew


Interesting! Maybe next time you know you have some weather closing in, but is not evident where you are at yet you might watch Zorro closely for any changes in behavior..

Neat stuff  , if you do any "experiments", I'd love to hear about it!

Best of luck (Cute doggy btw)..


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 3, 2009)

*Bertha Loves Sailing*

Bertha, our Portuguese Water Dog, is pretty good aboard. Sometimes in a blow her lack of fear gets a little nerve racking as she trots back and forth from the bow along the leeward rail. When we overnight on the hook she looks forward to the morning &/or evening dinghy ride because she knows it means relief!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

chrisncate said:


> Interesting! Maybe next time you know you have some weather closing in, but is not evident where you are at yet you might watch Zorro closely for any changes in behavior..
> 
> Neat stuff  , if you do any "experiments", I'd love to hear about it!
> 
> Best of luck (Cute doggy btw)..


I think simple direct observation discloses that there is no mystery and no experimentation is required. I had failed to include that our dog, Zorro, barks at all the other boats on clear days too, as well as the jumping fish or flying birds. As the Bob Marley quote states, "It's a foolish dog that barks at the flying bird." Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Canuckster (Feb 15, 2010)

I've sailed with "Bentley" my German Shepherd since he was a pup, now going on 4 years. Best sailing company I've ever had ! Never complains about the wind conditions , food or sleeping ! If I could only teach him how to use the grill , I'd be in heaven !


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

The grill...never thought of that.......Bear ..which is my best friend...over 130....stands as tall as me ...5'9" is my best friend ...Thought I would try him out on the boat this year. Short trips at first then going for the over nighters....I train dogs for specific jobs...just not sure how this will work out. I guess Ill have to pop onto land now and again.


----------



## ndavis (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there im newbie to this site, 
iv got a siberian husky he,s 3yrs and 8 mounths and weigh in at 37kgs, iv got a bavaria 32, i would like him on board on short trips, but i have to find some sort of dog boots before he is alowed on, so that he does not scratch the deck.I think it would be wise to get a dog life jacket with a good handle to make life easier retrieveing him as hes heavy enough, i cant imagine how hard it would be with out one. Do you guys recommend jacklines set up for dogs or is it a pian as they get tangeled. 

cheers
Nigel P Davis
Tickity Tack


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Our Yorkie, Phoebe, loves sailing and is very comfortable on board. She surprised us by being perfectly happy with her life jacket, and is always excited when she sees it because she knows she will go saling. She also barks at motorboats, never sailboats even when they are under power. I am trying to get her to growl at lobster pots, but no luck so far.


----------



## 5oclocksomewhere (Apr 8, 2009)

*what kind of dog?*

Can someone tell me what kind of dog that is in the photo in reply #15 from TomMaine?

Sure is a cutie!


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

5oclocksomewhere said:


> Can someone tell me what kind of dog that is in the photo in reply #15 from TomMaine?
> 
> Sure is a cutie!


Thanks. He's a long haired Jack Russell, Irish shorty version. All grown up now, with wings. They're good boat dogs. We have two.


----------



## hathanger (May 16, 2002)

*Dog life vest*

Our dog Maggie loves sailing and uses piddle pads when we are on the boat, has since she was a pup. We need to get her a life jacket since we're going to be sailing for 4 months soon. Can anyone suggest what brand they have and are pleased with. The original life jacket we had for her would slip off her head so need a much better one. Thanks!!


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

*Goldie likes her Ruffwear*


















I tried one a dog lifejacket that didn't have a collar piece and took it back. This ruffwear version attaches unter her chest and has the collar that holds her head up in the water. She likes it I guess, never a fuss putting it on.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Our whole dock is dogs.
Dock Six Chronicles: Dogs On The Dock
Finn ...










and Inky sail with us,










Bas (or Baasje, depending upon your nationality) is a constant crewmember to our dockmate Jack:










and there are several others who make up their own happy-go-lucky pack


----------



## gymleblanc (Jul 15, 2011)

*Don't bring a dog on your boat, to Avalon!*

I left my dog aboard for a couple hours, with water and shade. The Harbor Patrol came and took him, they refused to return him for 10 days, till I went to court and proved that I didn't leave him on the boat without food and water for 48 hours as they falsely accused me,(because he barked and disturbed the locals) In court they told me that "dogs don't belong on boats" If you don't believe this, call there Animal Control officer and ask her, she will likely tell you the same thing. .:hothead


----------



## Merit25lovers (Mar 30, 2011)

Clancy usually relaxes, as long as Mommy is within sight!

We went for the "Paws Aboard" life jacket.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Merit25lovers said:


> View attachment 8506
> 
> 
> View attachment 8507
> ...


Merit25lovers, is that Cayuga Lake?  I used to live in Ithaca, NY and I swear it must be!


----------



## Merit25lovers (Mar 30, 2011)

captainrizzo said:


> Merit25lovers, is that Cayuga Lake? I used to live in Ithaca, NY and I swear it must be!


Excellent observation Captain!!! Yes it is! That's the southern tip just outside Allan Treman Marina! A beautiful area, isn't it?


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Scottish Terriers don't swim very well (stubby legs), so, we have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Merit25lovers said:


> Excellent observation Captain!!! Yes it is! That's the southern tip just outside Allan Treman Marina! A beautiful area, isn't it?


It is an incredible spot! I used to have a slip at Lansing Town Park! What a hoot!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

gymleblanc said:


> ..............In court they told me that "dogs don't belong on boats" If you don't believe this, call there Animal Control officer and ask her, she will likely tell you the same thing. .:hothead












Schipperke, "Belgian Barge Dog", bred for over 300 years as working dogs on boats!







Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a couple of "sailing with a dog" questions, both related. We're relatively new to sailing with our pup, but she's really getting used to the boat, and we're enjoying having her around. She's doing great.

For now, we've had her out in the cockpit while underway, which is what we prefer and she seems to link. Question 1 is what do you do when you're tacking? Does your dog have a "spot" to go to that doesn't slide much? We manage OK, but I thought I'd see how others handle this maneuver with a dog in the cockpit. She's 35 lbs, so not huge, but not tiny either.

Second, and perhaps more importantly, what do you do with your dog when you're pulling into a slip? We've again had our dog out but tethered. The problem is that when she strolls around the cockpit to look at the new scenery, she wraps the tether around my legs at the helm. And if we don't tether her, we're concerned she'll make a jump for the finger pier or otherwise end up in the way up on deck. 

These are small "problems", by the way. We're having a good time with our dog on board. I just thought I'd see if others have crossed these bridges already.  
Thanks!
-J


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

My dog Goldie has two (actually three) spots on board. "go to you bed" means below on the port settee where she sleeps. At times she needs help navigating the companion steps but has decided on her own to get there while corkscrewing in a following sea.
Otherwise her "spot" is in the cockpit against the cabin bulkhead. I point which side i want her on and say "spot". Most of the time it works, when she gets nervous or uncomfortable she'll try to stay right underfoot- then it is time for" go to your bed".
Recently she's tried to follow me forward while mooring and such and "spot" gets her back to the cockpit.
Works most but not all the time. I suggest using the same commands in the house and car. "spot" and point where you want her. Lots of treats when she gets there too.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh, and lifejacket all the time but no tether, she went over the side while leashed to her collar once (scared a few years out of me). Tethered to tbe lifejacket the jacket can slip off. 
If we need a tether she goes below.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We have a teather ,as shown in the first photo I posted above. This is secured when docking or at risk with heavy weather. I'll admit to having lost our dog, Zorro, overboard for a couple hours. We were very fortunate that another boat picked him up and returned him. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## stefrrr (Mar 21, 2011)

+1 on the ruffwear. 








This is from when the jacket was new - it's now 4+ years old and good as new.


----------

